# Cant build raid0 [SOLVED]

## PietdeBoer

Hey guys,

i recently lost my array due some power surges.. i havent managed to fix it  :Sad: 

so i formatted all my drives.. and tried to recreate the array..

```

Fileserver ~ # mkraid -R /dev/md0

DESTROYING the contents of /dev/md0 in 5 seconds, Ctrl-C if unsure!

handling MD device /dev/md0

analyzing super-block

disk 0: /dev/sda, 293057352kB, raid superblock at 293057280kB

disk 1: /dev/sdb, 293057352kB, raid superblock at 293057280kB

disk 2: /dev/sdc, 293057352kB, raid superblock at 293057280kB

disk 3: /dev/sdd, 293057352kB, raid superblock at 293057280kB

mkraid: aborted.

(In addition to the above messages, see the syslog and /proc/mdstat as well

 for potential clues.)

```

output of /var/log/messages

```

Jan  2 23:33:12 Fileserver md: could not bd_claim sda.

Jan  2 23:33:12 Fileserver md: error, md_import_device() returned -16

```

output of /proc/mdstat

```

Fileserver ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0]

md0 : inactive

unused devices: <none>

```

what could be the cause i can't create the array? all disks are empty..no partitions or whatsoever on the disks

thx in advance!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PietdeBoer,

I'm sorry to hear you can't get the data back.

The correct sequence to make a new raid set is

partition the drives

make the /etc/raidtab to reflect which partitions will be donated to the raid set

make the raid

format the /dev/mdX

mount /dev/mdX

You may need to use the -f option yo mkraid, to get it to destroy your data.

After the partitioning is done, its worth trying raidstart.

----------

## PietdeBoer

thx for the reply,

theres something weird going on....

do i actually need device mapper support in my kernel for building software kernel based raid0?

here's my dmesg:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3)

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #3 SMP Sun Jan 2 22:20:10 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7f90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff8f80

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff8ec0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fff0000

Using 20 for the hash shift. Max adder is 3fff0000

Using node hash shift of 20

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000

On node 0 totalpages: 262031

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 258032 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 5da8000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2009.293 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1024724k/1048512k available (3386k kernel code, 23400k reserved, 1435k data, 332k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4022.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=8045669)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.558 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

softlockup thread 0 started up.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fea00000-feafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fe800000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe700000-fe7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fe600000-fe6fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe500000-fe5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fe400000-fe4fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe300000-fe3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: f4000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.0.60-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

skge addr 0xfe9f8000 irq 177 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

skge eth0: addr 00:01:29:fb:cd:ea

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010de:cb84 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 193

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 193

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6L300S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6L300S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xB800 irq 201

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xB808 irq 201

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata4: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata4: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6L300S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6L300S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdc: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdd: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdd: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

 sdd: sdd1

Attached scsi disk sdd at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 209, io mem 0xfebfe000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 185, io mem 0xfebff000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 3.39

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 22:19:14 Jan  2 2005

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

skge eth0: enabling interface

skge eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control tx and rx

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

iam worried about the device-mapper errors :S what do they mean.. where do they come from..

i think it has something to do with mdadm.. since iam using mdadm for creating the array..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PietdeBoer,

device-mapper is BIOS provided RAID and should not be in your kernel, so the errors can be ignored.

You should turn off any BIOS raid options when you use kernel software raid. 

You don't need device-mapper support in your kernel either.

The only reason for useing BIOS Raid is windows compatibility.

----------

## PietdeBoer

```
Fileserver distfiles # mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=raid0 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1

mdadm: chunk size defaults to 64K

mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda1: Device or resource busy

mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy

mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy

mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdd1: Device or resource busy

mdadm: create aborted

```

dont know what is keeping these devices busy

```

Fileserver distfiles # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0]

unused devices: <none>

```

guess the array is still active.. how can i disable and/or remove the array so it wont use my disks?

```

Disk /dev/sda: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1       36483   293049666   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       36483   293049666   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       36483   293049666   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdd: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1       36483   293049666   83  Linux

```

----------

## PietdeBoer

array re-created.. turned out to be some device-mapper issues...

thx for the replies

----------

## coscarart

I am having this same problem I think.  How did you fix it?

----------

## richard.scott

 *PietdeBoer wrote:*   

> output of /proc/mdstat
> 
> ```
> 
> Fileserver ~ # cat /proc/mdstat
> ...

 

I had this problem and I upgraded UDEV from udev-070-r1 to udev-080 and the problem went away!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Cancel that, after the next reboot the problem was back.   :Confused: 

----------

## richard.scott

I've figured my problem out so my solution may help others......

I had evms installed but wasn't actually using it.   :Embarassed: 

At boot time, the evms part of either the boot process or the genkernel initrd was checking devices and not releasing them correctly for some reason.

Even after doing a raidstop /dev/md0 I could not do a mkraid -R /dev/md0 as it would error as in the first post in this thread i.e. "mkraid: aborted".

Removing this package with 'emerge -C evms' and rebooting did the trick for me   :Confused: 

Fingers crossed it stays that way   :Laughing: 

----------

